# Police Pension



## fuzzbottle (Dec 18, 2010)

Are there any ex police officers out there who can tell me what the situation regarding a UK police pension is in canada. what are the tax burdens, is it still index linked etc. thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fuzzbottle said:


> Are there any ex police officers out there who can tell me what the situation regarding a UK police pension is in canada. what are the tax burdens, is it still index linked etc. thanks


I am not/haven't been a police officer in UK but from other posts I've read, your pension can be paid into an account in Canada. The indexing or not is irrelevant as to living in Canada. It is what the pension agency in UK says it is. As a pensioner you should/would have knowledge of this.
In Canada *ALL* world income must be declared. Any tax witheld in the UK will be adjusted against any tax on your total income declared in Canada.


----------

